# Back on the Road



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

Perhaps it was Independence day that inspired me to return to the car or perhaps it was my friend's Stu's enthusiasm when he showed up, but we made some progress. The great thing about Stu is that he's really happy banging away with a hammer.

We got the air compressor off. Most of all we got the exhaust disconnected from the engine. The next step is to disconnect the transmission from the axle and start lifting. I'm not sure it will come out without removing more components, but we should be able to gain better access.


----------

